# Wow!!!



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

I've never seen anything like this. I've seen "captioned" pics of dogs jumping out of planes. But I never thought it was real! I googled it and found this video. 

Absolutely AMAZING! The dog keeps a calm facade and is really so loved by the people in it, so cool!!! It's long to watch, but totally worth it!!

http://kitup.military.com/2011/12/skydiving-military-working-dogs.html



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

That is amazing! The dog was so calm and happy! And then theres me who screamed the entire time with my face flapping in the breeze like a basset hound. It was really fun, but clearly I'm not a daily thrill seeker!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> That is amazing! The dog was so calm and happy! And then theres me who screamed the entire time with my face flapping in the breeze like a basset hound. It was really fun, but clearly I'm not a daily thrill seeker!


Ah I haven't been, but want to go so bad!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Its worth it, even if you only want to do it once (like me).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great video .

I had dogs in SAR in British Columbia that would be transported in kits suspended under a helicopter . Limited space allowed for personnel in the helicopter cabin . The teams would be flown to some wild country side or elevations , mountain trails , which were pretty much inaccessible to vehicle traffic . Hunters , hikers , gone missing or injured . The same dogs would repell down the sides of cliffs . Extremely important that the dogs were ready to "rock and roll" the instant they hit the ground .


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You are right Carmen about the dog being ready to rock and roll upon landing. I have handled a scout dog in a chopper in training mission....when handler and dog hit the ground, you unclip the dog and both of you hightail it for cover. The blades are swirling and there is possibility of enemy fire....was very challenging in Nam. Of course the dog and handler reunite once in cover but the dog had to have terrific nerves and training.


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

That would be Chris Corbin and Ax. Both are still actively serving, but more on the training side of things I believe. They soon will retire together. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Chris, but I've "seen" him around on some other forums over the years. He's a guy that bends over backwards to help anybody and has a great outlook on life. Also, his dog is quite popular.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure what impresses me more....the dog...or the man with prosthetic feet that was back to work 4 mths after losing them to a bomb. I don't have sound. Why were there 2 men jumping together?


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

AWSOME video! Honestly made my day just watching that


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I'm not sure what impresses me more....the dog...or the man with prosthetic feet that was back to work 4 mths after losing them to a bomb. I don't have sound. Why were there 2 men jumping together?


 i believe it was his first jump with his "new feet" and there were concerns about them staying on.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

Totally Awesome!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

****... 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------

